# Porters tahoe coupon



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

where were you 2 days ago when I ordered my new board


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

somewhere without the preferred customer email!!!

haha...


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Thank you thank you thank you thank you. Just picked up new bindings for an amazing price.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

well thats awesome to hear, glad someone got to get a good deal :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

I just saved $45 on top of the 40% off end of season sale on my new Burton Custom w/Cartel bindings! $400 SHIPPED for a Custom WITH Cartel bindings,,,...are you kidding me?!? You rock bro!

Oh yeah, the coupon is only 10% off, but still, kick ass!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

If anyone is still reading this thread, FYI, Porters kind of had substandard follow up customer service. Got the board 2 days after I ordered it, which was cool. But the board bag was thrashed. Also, the bindings got shipped to Boise ID. Trying to get everything fixed was a battle. Warehouse (mailorder) customer service reps are ditsy chicks that are _like totally_ on ski town time, _dude_. Trying to talk business was like pulling teeth! Anyway, you've been warned, adjust your expectations and standards accordingly...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Porters is definitely a ski town business. So actually your comments don't surprise me. Plus they are in Tahoe, so you're dealing with California brha... Anyway, did they eventually take care of your or are you still douching around with them?


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes, Porters did resolve the issue. Rather than have me wait for UPS to resolve the routing problem, Porters 2nd day aired me a replacement. I just wish I didn't have to get the blood pressure elevated and go 2 steps up the supervisory ladder resulting in a 45 minute phone call with extended hold times to get results. I was also a little baffled by their initial "Jeff Spicoli" approach to customer service. With all this being said, I am still happy with the overall transaction in that I got the exact board/binding combo I was looking for at 45% off. I'm not trying to turn people away from Porters. Just be ready for some potential curve balls if you are used to dealing with companies like REI and Backcountry dot com.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey all - 

I'm John Chapman - or "Chappy" - and I'm the owner of Porters. First and foremost, yes things are more laid back and relaxed in Tahoe, but that should mean that we're easier to deal with...not less. I'm bummed that it sounds like you didn't get exceptional service. To our slight defense, when UPS screws up we don't have control over that, and it sounds like we did the right thing and expedited out another set of bindings. Many websites wouldn't do that "on the come." But what ultimately matters is your opinion and I seriously value customer's like yours.

So "billj500" (or anyone for that matter), we have made some major changes at porterstahoe.com since the spring of '08. First and foremost, the person that you dealt with is gone. Other than one or two people, we have an entirely new bunch of customer service employees. In addition, we have gone to a b/c type policy where we now have UNCONDITIONAL returns with no time frame limit and a 100% satisfaction guarantee. Simply put, we're striving to get you what you want as fast as possible for a good price with zero hassle. 

If at anytime we don't live up to that expectation, you can personally email me at [email protected] and I promise to not only make it right, but to go above and beyond...


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm impressed with your response Chappy. Thanks for the apology. Overall, things worked out in the end, so I would definitely snatch up another good deal at Porters in the future.

Bill


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

John, 

Thanks for posting up on our site. Porters has a good "core" shop rep. I have heard of your shop all the way in Colorado. If you have something that I wanted I would not hesitate to buy from you guys. Sorry about the California comments, but you are in California and that's the gene pool you'll be recruiting from. I am originally from the Bay so it's a first hand experience. Things are just a bit different out there. Still I expected Porters to take care of this customer, which you did. A lot to be said for that. A lot better response and outcome than say boardparadise...


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

You're both welcome and thanks for the kind words back.

To your point about Cali - you don't have to apologize because you know first hand and hit the nail on the head. I'm born, raised, and will live and die in California (we like to consider Tahoe it's own "entity" kinda like Switzerland...not CA, not NV...just Tahoe), but I fully recognize that we've got a double whammy to deal with. Not only do we have a generation raised on the Spicoli-surf-dude-bro-brah lifestyle here, but we have some major economic issues working against us unlike other websites based in SLC or Seattle or the suburbs of some major city. We have a joke for affordable housing, the cost of living is higher than most any place else in the country, gas is a few pennies shy of $5/gallon (diesel is over that), and unfortunately Tahoe is a magnet for kids all over the country who are honestly and understandably more interested in snowboarding than working. I can't blame them and shouldn't. They're coming to Tahoe to live a dream and ride in one of the most amazing places in the entire world.

The obvious point being exactly what you said - we start at a disadvantage with the gene pool we get to recruit from - and then it's more difficult to make ends meet once you get here. 

Because customers and their opinions matter SO MUCH in today's age of the internet where you can buy anything from anyone - and because of the double whammy employee gene pool issue - this is exactly why we made some drastic changes to our customer service / internet sales side of Porters this past spring. While we're one of the fastest growing snow-based websites in the entire country, it takes A LOT of investment $$$ in technology, infrastructure, inventory, and people to make that happen. It became clear to me that the last part of that equation - people - needed to be changed. So I've brought on numerous, salaried people offering a good compensation package with benefits, a 401(k), and the hope of being able to call Tahoe home for more than just a couple of seasons. I love this place, all things snow related, and am building a company that is big enough so that I can attract a higher quality gene pool employee so that they can actually live off of their slice of the pie and not have to exist on a diet of Taco Bell's 99 cent menu.

Unfortunately, as much as I would've liked that to have happened from the day we launched porterstahoe.com almost 2 years ago, we're still just a family-run business without some trust funder or big, venture capital investor or daddy warbucks behind the scenes. We're doing it organically with a core group of employee / owners (with some much needed help from a BofA line of credit)!

And that's the bottom line. Here at Porters we LOVE where we live and are PASSIONATE about everything that we get to do here. I'm challenging our new customer service managers / supervisors / employees to pass that on to everyone who shops with us over the internet. I want someone like Bill to just be flat out stoked with shopping with us. The only blood pressure raising I'd like to hear about is how excited he was riding his new gear.

So again, if ANYONE is ever not 100% satisfied in dealing with porterstahoe.com - or has a question about a board or even just simply wants to know where to go to eat while in Tahoe - please don't hesitate to email me at [email protected]. I genuinely would love to help...


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

Chappy,
It's great to see that there is a retail owner in a ski town who "GETS IT." I wish you and Porter's the best of luck. I will definitely order from you guys again, and I will spread some word of mouth too.
Bill


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

Necro-bump. 

Anyone got any coupons for Porters?


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

turbospartan said:


> Necro-bump.
> 
> Anyone got any coupons for Porters?


Just ask them.


----------

